# TRI-TEC HOGGER 115VA OWNERS MANUAL



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I picked up a Tri-Tec Hogger power supply rated at 8-9 amps for my G scale garden railway for nearly nothing but it didn't have an owners manual. I'm sure I can figure things out with the help of a VOM but would still like to read the owners manual. If you have one and can send it to me I'd appreciate it. This will be one of ten or more power supplies I'll be using including as many Marnolds as I can find and I want to do so because I'd like to compare performances of them all and would enjoy discussing it with visitors who are also garden railway enthusiasts. Thanks, Festus


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

at anything over 5 amps draw you will burn out the scr and the power pack will go to wide open throttle..... and the scr is no longer made


----------

